# White worms infest Springtail culture



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

My culture has not been opened in a while, and the spring tails count was low (could be just cuz of lack of fresh air like usual) and thousands of these worms in soil and on side of container. it was moist, then the worms all started to get smaller (like shrivel up) when I opened top as it dried out and less humid. I washed the container in the dish washer to kill them all, and I ahve another culture, but what are these and how did they get in?



















Top picture is after the worms clsoed up, and bottom is right after I opened it.


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

The white worms look like what fish heads call "white worms" (I know, we're so imaginative). They are _Enchytrae sp._. They are actually GREAT frog food for fattening up breeders/young'uns. So I would welcome thme in my springtail cultures!


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

If thats true then oops. But I thought the "white worms" lived in water?

Any one else got any info on these? Or any ideas?


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah.. no worries... I get these in my cultures, and even in my Betta tank... they don't do anything to the animals... but in my betta tank, they do break down it's poop and clean the tank 

ps. you wouldn't happen to be from the portsmouth area, would you?


----------

